# FB GHG resters



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

Guys I just saw somewhere last night on the web, someone had 2 packs of the FB rester Mallards for like $14.99 I can' locate it now. Does anyone know where this is?


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

found them.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

care to share where?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Yeah, post up bud! :beer:

Chris


----------



## IOWAFOWLER (Nov 30, 2006)

www.wingsupply.com


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice find & thanks 4 sharing! I might have to order a couple at that price. :beer:


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

Guys, you might want to call and check on that...if that's the price for the fullbody sleeper/resters that is a heck of a deal. My guess would be it is the new lifesize mallard floating sleepers that are going to be sold in two packs... Just giving you a heads up in case you are disappointed when they show up and aren't FB's...


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

shipping $12


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

No they are the full body sleepers. They have them priced at 14.99, but there is a $12 shipping charge. Ohh and they are on back order..out of stock!










But then again you may be right, Because in thee description it doesnt say anything about Full Body....its says "Avery Greenhead Gear Lifesize Mallard Sleepers -2pk (A71004)" and shows the picture above


----------



## Tony Vandemore (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know that's why I said you might want to check on that, just trying to help so guys don't get something while expecting something else. I just know the Lifesize Mallard Sleeper floaters are sold in two packs with a price point around $14.99, whereas the FB Sleeper/Resters are sold in 4 packs with higher pricing. Even if they were to break it down to two decoys it would still likely be much higher for the FB sleepers/resters. :wink:


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a feeling Tony is right on the money with this one. It will be interresting to see if Wing Supply will honor the orders if it is the case. I know the sleepers/rester full bodies are normally $80 per 4, being $240 per dozen. I can't imagine they would let these go at less than $90 per dozen. It just does'nt add up.


----------



## IFSteve (Aug 29, 2003)

Well the ad clearly states its the full bodies. I think they are making up most of the difference on the shipping. It says shipping is an EXTRA $12. I wonder if that means $12 more on top of the standard shipping. If thats the case this ain't such a deal?


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Yeah i think your right on the money...It looks like they messed up and decided to make up for it with the $12 shipping. Comes out to be $27 after shipping...meaning $162 per dozen. I looked under the other fullbody duck decoys and their shipping was $5 for the 4 pack.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

Yeah, just bought some at cabelas owatonna like a week ago and paid 85 for a 4pk so you still are saveing like 20 bucks but it looks like there out of stock which sucks, and just so everyone knows they dont fit in a 6 or 12 slot bag, there to fat


----------



## bowhunter04 (Nov 7, 2003)

I could be wrong but I don't believe GHG makes a "lifesized" fullbody duck decoy. I thought they labeled all their fullbodies as "oversized." I think they just messed up the picture on this one. I would guess they are the floaters.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

blja0601 said:


> Yeah, just bought some at cabelas owatonna like a week ago and paid 85 for a 4pk so you still are saveing like 20 bucks but it looks like there out of stock which sucks, and just so everyone knows they dont fit in a 6 or 12 slot bag, there to fat


I got all twelve of mine into a twelve slot bag. You just have to rotate which way the bases go. Play around with it and you'll get them in, it is a tight fit though.


----------



## blja0601 (Aug 9, 2007)

I'll have to try that thanks man


----------



## Mallyard (Jul 13, 2004)

I just tried to order some... and they lady on the phone said they didn't even carry the fullbody resters. Actually she was kinda rude about it. idk.

Mallyard


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe someone's trying to tell you that you don't need 'em that bad anyway!! :thumb:


----------

